# Any help with this port? (HTC/Samsung Devices on GB)



## DxHappy (Oct 30, 2013)

So, If you have ever had a Droid X or a Droid 2, You guys might have had used the Apex rom! (I did, AMAZING rom.)

Its a GingerBlur Rom.

But mostly AOSP.

Since devices like those (Im not sure if the DX2 or Bionic have it) But devices like the Droid Incredible and EVO 4G had those Motoblur roms, (The DInc had The DX port and the E4G Had DX2/D3/Bionic GB rom, Ics rom, And JB rom... All on gingerbread.) So i want to combine this Amazing rom woth the Deck's Reloaded (CM 7.2) or the SalvageMod rom. (Which got a Sense 2.1 version pretty fast, called Salvage Sense) And i want to combine those Roms together, My file might be uploaded Soon to mediafire or 4shared. I did my Pre-Alpha combined with Deck's Reloaded .500 RLS.

But........... Since all I have really known how to do is Root, Flash Recovery, Wipe (Dalvik/Cache/Data), Flash Rom, Flash Gapps, Done

So it might be completely broken. But if i get some help you can put your old phones to use!

I have been working on it for a bit, But id be lucky Ifit booted up!

Dont think im a Noob on RootzWiki because im almost 13. My first android phone was the D2G (I never used it as an actual phone. Because i was 11, It was my Aunt's old phone, Next up is her old Razr Maxx!) And i currently have an Evo 4G. And i hope to get the Razr M soon. Im saving money.

Thanks to everyone who read this topic this far!


----------

